# Pentosin Racing brake fluid?



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Need to do a brake fluid change on my 06 passat and saw this stuff at my local Euro parts store. Guy told me I could use it and would be better since it has a higher boiling point. I was wondering if this is ok to use on a stock brake system?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (lemansvw)*

Should be fine. Overkill if you do not track your car but will work.
Any DOT4 or DOT5.1 fluid will work. Do not use DOT5.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (greyhare)*

Thanks greyhare. I live in the middle of a canyon so I suppose this will be to my benefit since the brakes start to get soft by the time I get home.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (lemansvw)*

How many bottles of that stuff do they have and how much are they asking a bottle? It's been almost impossible to find since Pentosin jacked the price up a couple years ago. I'd pay you to ship a few liters out to me if it's reasonable, I love that stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (4ceFed4)*

It was 24.95 for the 1liter container. I don't know the original stuff but Ive used pentosin lubricants and g12 with nice results. Let me know if that the same price point your looking at


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (lemansvw)*

That price is a bit high. It's good fluid though, so if that's all you have available I wouldn't hesitate to go with it.


----------



## Dublova921 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (4ceFed4)*

Amazon.com carries the 1 liter for $12.95 pay for shipping but it works out cheaper guyz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dublova921 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Pentosin Racing brake fluid? (Dublova921)*

ooops... Thats jus the regular brake fluid.


----------

